# Repair & User manual for Mercury UPS, Model:Classic 600



## Navin Talati (May 31, 2017)

Friends,
I am new to you all.
I have a Mercury Classic 600 UPS. recently I replaced its battery with Chloride PowerSafe CP 7-12 of Exide. It is 12V - 7 Ahr. After the replacement procedure, when I started, it shows both the lights ON. (Input A.C. and Output DC with + - symbol on battery icon on the front side panel). previously it was not happening like that. Usually when we switch on the main power supply to UPS, one Light (LED) gets ON and the other beside it remain OFF. After this when we make the UPS "ON" to supply the power to computer, the adjacent Light (LED) too gets ON. But now BOTH are getting ON at a time when we make the power to UPS "ON".  I understand that there is some malfunctioning has happened. For this I request you all to guide me what to do to address the issue. For this if someone can send me the User Manual and Repair Manual for this model, i may be useful to me to understand and solve the issue. On the mercury's web site the  manual is not available to download.
Please guide and help me.
Thanking you all in anticipation.
Navin Talati / 31-05-2017


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 31, 2017)

These are the specs:Mercury-pc.com

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navin Talati (May 31, 2017)

Thanks for the response. It is highly appreciated.
Specs I have already downloaded. I actually want the Repair and User Manual to solve the issue. 
Please throw some light for the issue.


----------



## Sarvesh (Jun 1, 2017)

It seems it is running on battery. Check your mains supply cord or AC fuse or a reset button.

If you have multi-meter then check the input voltage inside the unit or connect the old battery and check.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 1, 2017)

*www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&source=w...UHHgYD-64hOeibe9A&sig2=r864IiKDBf5n23aCN1D2DA

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navin Talati (Jun 1, 2017)

Sirs,

(1)
TO: bssunilreddy

Above link replies as : 

*"We're sorry. You can't access this item because it is in violation of our Terms of Service.*
Find out more about this topic at the Google Drive Help Center."

So if possible, please tell me about the content and if it is a required manual, please send me directly or upload somewhere and send the link with permission.

(2)
TO: Sarvesh
Yes, I have got a multimeter and shell check the voltage. Will let you know the result.
The old battery was damaged and also returned back to the vender from whome the new one was purchased.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 1, 2017)

It's a manual about Mercury UPS. I couldn't download because I am on mobile.

Otherwise I would have sent you a link with manual saved in any cloud center.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navin Talati (Jun 1, 2017)

Ji Sir, I also tried from G.Drive before couple of days but could not.
Any way, in case if you get, please make it convenient to send me.


----------



## Navin Talati (Jun 3, 2017)

Dear Friends,

Despite continuous efforts, I am not able to get the User Manual of Mercury Classic 600 UPS. I also do not remember its actual behaviour – what it should be/ as the unit is with me since long. Beofre I open it, let me observe its behaviour after installing a new battery as replacement. I have recorded its behaviour with full detail on a paper and I am attaching it for you all so that I may be guided properly. Without some clue, it is of no use to open the device and play with the circuitry components on trial and error method. Again, I am also not a man of electronics so there are all the chances of damage to my device it I play without any clue. It may also be possible that predominantly most of the behaviour could be normal. But somehow, I feel that something is surely going wrong and that is the reason why I am seeking your help.

Please, refer the attached photo and scanned writeup of TWO days observation and suggest.

Still I have not connected my Computer to this UPS for safety purpose.

Regards to all.

Navin Talati / 03-06-2017


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 5, 2017)

dont attempt to repair it by yourself-get it checked by a knowledgeable technician or take it to mercury's service center,otherwise you might end up doing more harm to it than good.


----------

